# Interesting video on nighttime urination



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good point Kev.
I very rarely get up to urinate at night unlike most of my similar age friends. And we rarely eat after 7pm. On the odd occasion I do snack after dinner it manifests itself into indigestion at night.
So self discipline is everything.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to try it, but it'd be good if anyone else with nighttime trips to the loo did too so we can compare notes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its become a bit of an issue for me. I dont really snack though late at night. I eat dinner around 7pm but then Ill guess I might have a desert or something extra around 8pm. However I seldom go to sleep / bed before 1:30 to 2 am so thats quite a gap. Ill go to the loo before I go to sleep though around 1am but Im lucky if I get six hours sleep before waking up needing a pee, often these days though an hour or so after I go to sleep I end up waking up and needing to go also. Not always but more often now.

Ill try over the next couple of days to stop eating and drinking as close to 7pm as possible, see how it goes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My day goes like this, wake up with the sun or a bit later, usually by 7am at the latest, get dressed quietly as Liz will still be asleep, I'll come into the lounge and get on my laptop, read emails etc until about 09:30 then have my breakfast, coffee around 11 with the tiniest bit of sugar, Lunch at 1ish, Liz makes tea for about 7 it used to be about 5:30, asking her to make it earlier might be an interesting task. We turn off the TV unless we're engrossed in something good at about 9pm and go to bed, I'll watch Netflix etc til I feel Drowsy, and lay down and usually drop off to be woken by Liz getting out to do her teeth etc, I'll then normally wake up and have the last pee before going to sleep again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Riveting Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Note no old ladies to gossip with.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife's not old. Well not as old as me.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Read with interest. Somehow don’t think it will work for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Worth a try though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Surely it will depend on what time you go to bed how late or early you eat. I don’t normally eat after 6.30 when I am at home and bed after 11pm, it’s been later eating while I have been away because I have to eat when others do, makes no difference when, I still need to get up and as you know sleeping for me is a hit or miss. Yesterday after walking 5 km I though5 I would sleep like a log or dog, but it was a very long night. So I don’t know what else I can change, Ive also done the low carb diet and that made no difference either.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I never get up during the night to pee. Mrs G is a little different though but that is due to complications with her MS.

We have tea at 5.30 each day when we are cooking for ourselves. If out, we'll aim to be as close to that as we can (which is difficult in some countries, places etc). We eat early to avoid indigestion at night as we both have hiatus hernias.

We don't tend to drink much at all after our tea at 5.30 except a little water to take various meds.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Me too G but I find wine or beer just runs through me even later in the evening so no build up at night.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I seldom drink alcohol after eating so my preference is to have a few beers from 4.00pm and then stop after us tea at 5.30pm.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This ties in, slightly, with Michael Moseley's theory that we need to fast at sometime each day. The easiest time is overnight. We try to eat at 6pm but do drink a herbal tea after it and have another (herbal in my case) drink at about 8pm, I have tried dropping the 8pm drink but found it made little difference. All sorts of factors are at play with our sleep. It might be that we are going to wake for another reason and decide to visit the toilet so it is hard to pin it down to a "need" to urinate sometimes.


----------

